# Help with labs please



## Karinp (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello. I was diagnosed with hashimoto's in june. If you could look at these labs and tell me your thoughts that would be great. I feel ok overall but am still very tired. I also was diagnosed with celiac disease so that could be related to that too... oh and i was started on levothyroxin 50 mcg in june.

June labs

Tsh 2.11 (.3-3.99)
free t3 2.7 (2.2-3.5)
free t4 0.9 ( 0.7-1.7)

August labs
Tsh 1.56
free t3 2.7
free t4 1.0

Labs today
Tsh 0.86
Free t3 2.6
free t4 1.0

I don't understand why my tsh is going down but my free's aren't coming up!!!! Do i ask for an increase in my dose? But then i wouldn't think my tsh should be much lower. Thoughts PlEASE, thanks!!!! My appointment is tomorrow...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

At this point, TSH only figures into the picture minimally. As long as you aren't feeling hyper, you might do well by increasing the dose, focusing on bringing up your frees.


----------



## Karinp (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for your opinion!! I'd love to hear opinions from others too! I have my appointment this morning and don't know if i should push for an increase in my dose. I know at my last appointment he thought all was fine even though those frees were at the low end thanks!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I would push for a little increase. You'd probably feel better if your frees were a little higher.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

It looks like your current is helping maintain your numbers but you aren't climbing out of the basement yet-- numbers-wise, you're very low normal range-- or symptoms wise. So it does seem appropriate to ask for an increase.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I had hyper symptoms when my TSH was supressed and T's and Free T's were at the bottom of the range. My endo reduced my med. TSH came up but T's and Free T's remain low in range. They stay low no matter where TSH is but I feel much better with TSH within range.

Renee


----------

